# Las Vegas Motor Speedway



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Ugh, still wish I was there... 

Some of us went out there this past weekend with the Sin City Chapter for a weekend of driving around in circles. Dan set the record (in my book) for the 1st D driver I've ever heard of being signed off! Congrats! Pics to come...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, on my first solo session, the volunteer/cornerworker who let's people on the track looked at me and said "Wow, that's a first." Shrugged and let me go. :thumbup: 

I think my instructor signed me off not because I'm particularly fast, but because of my behavior on the track...I let faster cars go by, I'm under control and look ahead, and I'm patient in the passing zone...There's a few times I waved off a point by because it came too late, I always spot and wave to the corner workers on the last lap too.

Still the most fun you can have with a car I think.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sergio in the middle straight section...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Another middle straight...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sergio entering turn 11...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

turn 11...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

At first glance I though his car has lifted the rear right...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sergio got signed off on the first day, and got bumped up to "A" on the second. Here's a shot of our cars sharing a garage. You can clearly see the "B" Sticker in one of the earlier shots and the "A" Sticker in this one.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StauhlGrauM3, SergioK, Raffi, Doeboy, and I caravaned up to Vegas. Here's some shots of StauhlGrauM3 in action...

Entering Turn 11:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StauhlGrau in Turn 11:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StauhlGrau caught in a pack with a G35C and an M6:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Various interesting cars on track. Here's one of an instructor out in his MINI Cooper S:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ferrari:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lingenfeller (?sp) Z06. This car was there last year too, rumor to output close to 600hp.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Awesome pics! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, that M3 in the Z06 picture was of a custom color...Blue water or something like that. Very trippy color, at first I thought that was silver grey but Doeboy swears it's not.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

You're gonna have to change that Avatar soon. You are definitely not gonna stay in D for much longer that's for sure!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Now I really wish I could have asked Raffi to ride along for the last session, just so I can have some honest opinion and comparison from an instructor who's sat with me over the two day period. 

Love to hear what Dave has to say about my driving Raffi, if you had a chance to talk to him too!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *By the way, that M3 in the Z06 picture was of a custom color...Blue water or something like that. Very trippy color, at first I thought that was silver grey but Doeboy swears it's not. *


Looks like Steel Blue from this angle.

How did you lap times improve over the two days?

Overall, how did all of you guys run?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Akakubi said:


> *Looks like Steel Blue from this angle.
> 
> How did you lap times improve over the two days?
> 
> Overall, how did all of you guys run?  *


We're not timed so I can't really share that information.

All I can tell is how early I'm shifting into 4th and what improvement I've made in speed at the end of straights. First day I was doing about 90-95 on the top oval (redlining in 3rd). Last session first day I was doing a bit over 100.

By the second session on the 2nd day I am topping out at near 115 on the top oval before I applied the brakes. On the first day I'd shift into 4th coming out of the bottom straight (part of the big oval) when I'm up on the bank. By the end of the 2nd day I'm shifting into 4th by the time I exit turn 4.

Sergio was originally in "B", his instructor was so impressed he got bumped up into "A" and was immediately signed off in the 2nd day.


----------

